# TXARNG 1/143 Infantry (Airborne) Patches over to 173rd Airborne!



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 31, 2016)

173rd Airborne Brigade and Texas National Guard Patching Ceremony

Just saw this, holy shit... 1/143 Infantry (Airborne) patched over from 36th ID to 173rd Airborne Brigade. Becoming one of the first NG component units to fall under a AD unit. Didn't see that one happening, but damn, couldn'tpick a better unit to do so. 1/143 is squared the fuck away as it is, this will inevitably open alot more training and resources for them, which will only make them a better unti. If I was still in the guard, I would pounding on this units door...


----------



## Teufel (Aug 31, 2016)

Is this similar to when they patch in a smaller motorcycle club in Sons of Anarchy?


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 31, 2016)

Seen some interesting conversations about this from my old colleagues. Most don't understand the point.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 31, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Seen some interesting conversations about this from my old colleagues. Most don't understand the point.



Well apparently the new model is to pair particular NG/RC units with AD units. But I agree it doesn't make a hell of a lot of scenes to pair a NG batalion with a OCONUS Brigade. 

That said, it's still pretty cool IMO and should be interesting to watch over next few years.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 31, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Well apparently the new model is to pair particular NG/RC units with AD units. But I agree it doesn't make a hell of a lot of scenes to pair a NG batalion with a OCONUS Brigade.
> 
> That said, it's still pretty cool IMO and should be interesting to watch over next few years.


Like the GANG and 24th mech back in the day?
That didn't work so well...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 31, 2016)

Teufel said:


> Is this similar to when they patch in a smaller motorcycle club in Sons of Anarchy?



Although funny, I'm hoping for this units sake, it will act similar to how 20th and 19th SFG's funding. As in keeps the state from dipping into the unit intended funds. Also allow for some more funding for schools, etc. Hopefully it turns out to be a good deal all the way around.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 31, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Like the GANG and 24th mech back in the day?
> That didn't work so well...



Not familiar with that situation, but I can see how it can go real bad. But I'm hoping it works well for both the 173rd and the 1/143rd.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 31, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> 173rd Airborne Brigade and Texas National Guard Patching Ceremony
> 
> Just saw this, holy shit... 1/143 Infantry (Airborne) patched over from 36th ID to 173rd Airborne Brigade. Becoming one of the first NG component units to fall under a AD unit. Didn't see that one happening, but damn, couldn'tpick a better unit to do so. 1/143 is squared the fuck away as it is, this will inevitably open alot more training and resources for them, which will only make them a better unti. If I was still in the guard, I would pounding on this units door...



Pretty kool.  I see two weeks in Italy every year.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 31, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Pretty kool.  I see two weeks in Italy every year.



If not more, they are supposed to restructure the guard for more AT, ADT, and operational duty.


----------



## AWP (Aug 31, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Becoming one of the first NG component units to fall under a AD unit.



The AD's done this going back to at least the 80's, all with varying degrees of success. On the surface this may sound great, but don't believe the hype until we see results. Speaking of....



Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Although funny, I'm hoping for this units sake, it will act similar to how 20th and 19th SFG's funding. As in keeps the state from dipping into the unit intended funds. Also allow for some more funding for schools, etc. Hopefully it turns out to be a good deal all the way around.



Sorry, but HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! The state point-blank admitted they took our funding and what were we going to do about it? Maybe post-9/11 things have changed, but with the drawdowns I would again remain skeptical until we see otherwise. Also, as money dries up so will schools. Follow-on, non-MOS training comes from the State, not the Feds. As training dollars dry up the odds of seeing non-MOSQ/ duty position training will go with it unless this becomes a pseudo-USAR type unit which then defeats the purpose of sending combat arms to the Guard.

For their sake I hope it works out, but history is decidedly not in their favor. In 3-5 years we can see how it is working out, but until then it is uniform bling and to be frank, if I'm TX I'm kind of pissed to lose my patch for another unit's.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 1, 2016)

Keeps them on jump status.....wasn't the 1/143 gonna lose their LRRS status and not be airborne anymore?


----------



## reed11b (Sep 1, 2016)

This is happening in multiple units. GAANG is doing it (again) and so is my National Guard unit. We are getting rid of the Tucan Sam for the over sized Indian head of 2ID. I like it, makes it harder to use the excuse "I'm just National Guard".


----------



## pardus (Sep 1, 2016)

reed11b said:


> This is happening in multiple units. GAANG is doing it (again) and so is my National Guard unit. We are getting rid of the Tucan Sam for the over sized Indian head of 2ID. I like it, makes it harder to use the excuse "I'm just National Guard".



A former unit of mine was being paired with a 10th MTN BDE as well. Not sure how that's progressing though.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 1, 2016)

Teufel said:


> Is this similar to when they patch in a smaller motorcycle club in Sons of Anarchy?



It's an Army thing, sir. They do shit like this just to confuse Marines.


----------



## pardus (Sep 1, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> It's an Army thing, sir. They do shit like this just to confuse Marines.



What, like throwing books (without pictures) at Marines?


----------



## Gunz (Sep 1, 2016)

pardus said:


> What, like throwing books (without pictures) at Marines?




Exactly. We don't like books unless they have pictures in them.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 1, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Keeps them on jump status.....wasn't the 1/143 gonna lose their LRRS status and not be airborne anymore?



No, this is a conventional Abn Bn.  2 Companies (HHC, and a line company) in Texas and two elsewhere (RI?)


----------



## pardus (Sep 1, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> No, this is a conventional Abn Bn.  2 Companies (HHC, and a line company) in Texas and two elsewhere (RI?)



Texas, Rhode Island and Alaska AFAIK. 



Kraut783 said:


> Keeps them on jump status.....wasn't the 1/143 gonna lose their LRRS status and not be airborne anymore?



The RI unit was deactivated from LRS status a couple of years ago and became conventional airborne INF as DA SWO stated.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 1, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Keeps them on jump status.....wasn't the 1/143 gonna lose their LRRS status and not be airborne anymore?



G 143rd (LRS) was deactivated,  and than stood up as some Cav unit. Most LRS guys went state wide until they formed 1/143 Inf (Airborne). Not sure how many companies in Texas (HHC, 2 line?) Than a company in Alaska and Rhode Island.

Texas is losing the 71st IBCT, BfSB, and a restructuring their air assets, apparently losing all their attack air craft and just going to lift? I don't know WTF is going on. Went from 49AD with all the toys, to 36ID (light) to now who fucking knows. I just hope they don't deactivate my old batalion 1/141 Infantry. I have a lot of good memories of that unit.


----------



## Etype (Sep 1, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> That said, it's still pretty cool IMO and should be interesting to watch over next few years.


It will, inevitably, be another way/reason for the NG units to say they are just as good as the AD units.

The saga continues.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 1, 2016)

Etype said:


> It will, inevitably, be another way/reason for the NG units to say they are just as good as the AD units.
> 
> The saga continues.


----------



## Etype (Sep 1, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> View attachment 16494


Much more than one weekend a month, but yes, I understand that you want to be the same.

It's 2016, boys can be girls and NG soldiers can be as good as AD soldiers.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 1, 2016)

Etype said:


> Much more than one weekend a month, but yes, I understand that you want to be the same.
> 
> It's 2016, boys can be girls and NG soldiers can be as good as AD soldiers.



I'm not sure if I should laugh at this or just be insulted. "Want to be the same" dude I ran circles around active duty grunts, and before I got broke doing my one weekend a month in Iraq, I probably would've ran circles around you. But nonetheless,  you are a hero man, keep showing those substandard NG's how substandard they're! Oh wait, what, who took the best Ranger comp this year? Yep, those substandard Nasty Girls.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 1, 2016)

*snicker*  safety belt while mowing...awesome.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 1, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> No, this is a conventional Abn Bn.  2 Companies (HHC, and a line company) in Texas and two elsewhere (RI?)



well crap, that's too bad.


----------



## AWP (Sep 1, 2016)

reed11b said:


> We are getting rid of the Tucan Sam for the over sized Indian head of 2ID. I like it, makes it harder to use the excuse "I'm just National Guard".



I laugh, and still do, at the Guard guys I saw in Afghanistan who wore AD patches on the right in lieu of their Guard patch. Everyone's proud to be Guard and "as good as AD" and all until it is time to wear a Guard patch.


----------



## The Accountant (Sep 1, 2016)

I've avoided the computer and most internet browsing for the better part of a year. So I've been absent from this forum and I've been looking down several paths in that time for myself to travel down. Long story short I am in the beginning stage of enlisting in Company C (Rhode Island) 143rd. Just met with the recruiter today to start my background check, coincidentally. 

I did hear next year will include several weeks in Germany.

Looking in from the outside. It does seem good to pair Guard with Active.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 2, 2016)

K9Quest said:


> I've avoided the computer and most internet browsing for the better part of a year. So I've been absent from this forum and I've been looking down several paths in that time for myself to travel down. Long story short I am in the beginning stage of enlisting in Company C (Rhode Island) 143rd. Just met with the recruiter today to start my background check, coincidentally.
> 
> I did hear next year will include several weeks in Germany.
> 
> Looking in from the outside. It does seem good to pair Guard with Active.



Nice to hear from you again. Good luck with your recruiter, and the road that stretches out before you.

Keep us posted, on your progress if you can. It will be useful for others.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 2, 2016)

I can say Air Guard units are as good as AD units, but that's because they were held to standard by big blue.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 2, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I laugh, and still do, at the Guard guys I saw in Afghanistan who wore AD patches on the right in lieu of their Guard patch. Everyone's proud to be Guard and "as good as AD" and all until it is time to wear a Guard patch.



In the early years a lot of us didn't have a choice. To this day I only have paperwork for 1st Cav patch awarded by 3BCT 1CAV commander. Now I've been told I can wear my unit patch, but I don't have any paperwork, so I never did. Can't tell you how bored I got explain that shit to people who always ask "where were you at in the Cav".

What would piss me off is some of the guard/reserve guys I worked with that showed up wearing a different combat patch every day. You would assume they had 20 fucking deployments, come to find out they had one and just got pimped out to every fucking unit in the Military.  Or the NG guys wearing 2MARDIV patches? Why in the fuck is there a Marine patch authorized for Army, but Marines don't even wear unit patches? :wall:

Really wish the Army would just stop doing the patch thing. I think the USMC has a better out look on it.


----------



## The Accountant (Sep 2, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Nice to hear from you again. Good luck with your recruiter, and the road that stretches out before you.
> 
> Keep us posted, on your progress if you can. It will be useful for others.



I'll keep the forum posted in time. Thus far it's been very straight forward.


----------



## The Accountant (Sep 2, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Really wish the Army would just stop doing the patch thing. I think the USMC has a better out look on it.



Has nixing the patches ever been discussed by the Army? I'm assuming it's kept primarily for the traditions many of them carry. 

I was reading comments of many older guys who were part of 143rd. They were quite disappointed that the T patch was being replaced by the 173rd Brigade patch.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Sep 2, 2016)

K9Quest said:


> I'll keep the forum posted in time. Thus far it's been very straight forward.




Are you going 11series or something else? You can PM me if you like. I'm interested to see what slots are open.


----------



## The Accountant (Sep 2, 2016)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> Are you going 11series or something else? You can PM me if you like. I'm interested to see what slots are open.



Yes I am going 11b. I don't know what other MOS's are available for the Rhode Island Company.

I did ask if there were 68w's out of curiosity. The recruiter said only a couple but for the most part the support MOS's were located in Texas. I was interested in 11-series so I didn't ask any further. I could inquire further if you want, he specifically recruits for that unit. You're welcome to PM me.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 2, 2016)

Some units don't deploy in enough numbers or at a level that would allow them to wear their own patch. I wouldn't know what level that would be though. I'm aware of times where units deploy at a company level to augment another unit. 

Also a little while back, there was a MILPER message that only allowed soldiers to retain/wear the lowest level patch authorized for the deployment, not every patch to every unit all the way up to Corps like I've seen some people.

I know my first deployment to Iraq with the 173d was authorized to wear the 4th ID patch, but I don't believe I would even consider it. I don't know anything about 4th ID and don't much care to learn.

It used to bother me when I would see people with the 173d patch and ask them which unit they were in because we were a pretty tight community over in Italy. More often than not the guy would tell me they were just attached and knew nothing about who they were even attached to. This is what actually bothered me. No the unit history and what you did for a unit before wearing a patch. Plenty of people wearing that electric butter knife out there that do just because the patch is cooler than their own too.. and maybe because of the airborne tab. who knows.

I was awarded the bloody bucket for another trip to Iraq later on.. was awarded to me posthumously in iPerms..... so... never going to wear that shit.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 2, 2016)

My last three USAR/NG units all had AD patches as their patch, guess we never had that issue.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 2, 2016)

K9Quest said:


> Has nixing the patches ever been discussed by the Army? I'm assuming it's kept primarily for the traditions many of them carry.
> 
> I was reading comments of many older guys who were part of 143rd. They were quite disappointed that the T patch was being replaced by the 173rd Brigade patch.



As far as I know it's never been discussed past the smoke pit. I highly doubt it would ever happen, especially with all the patch envy that carries on.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 6, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I think the USMC has a better out look on it.



That's because we are the best.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 6, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> That's because we are the best.



Agreed, the USMC is the 'best' Naval Infantry in the world...


----------



## Gunz (Sep 6, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> I can say Air Guard units are as good as AD units, but that's because they were held to standard by big blue.



I agree, and when I was in, ANG units were handling some 40%-50% of the daily Air Force workload.


----------



## Brill (Sep 7, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I laugh, and still do, at the Guard guys I saw in Afghanistan who wore AD patches on the right in lieu of their Guard patch.



Some patches are the same.


----------



## pardus (Sep 9, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I laugh, and still do, at the Guard guys I saw in Afghanistan who wore AD patches on the right in lieu of their Guard patch. Everyone's proud to be Guard and "as good as AD" and all until it is time to wear a Guard patch.



That is something that pisses me off immensely. 
I've seen guys from my deployed unit, wearing AD patches that I know damn well they are not entitled to wear. 
Be proud of what you earned, don't be a fucking poser because it makes you look "cool".



Florida173 said:


> Some units don't deploy in enough numbers or at a level that would allow them to wear their own patch. I wouldn't know what level that would be though. I'm aware of times where units deploy at a company level to augment another unit.
> 
> Also a little while back, there was a MILPER message that only allowed soldiers to retain/wear the lowest level patch authorized for the deployment, not every patch to every unit all the way up to Corps like I've seen some people.



According to the last time I read the regs, Company level deployments and above demand that you wear your deployed company's patch, regardless of who that company falls under during the deployment, and you are only authorized that ONE patch, per deployment.


----------



## pardus (Sep 9, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> View attachment 16494



I had to laugh at this. AD medics have been in my experience a lot of the time, (not all the time of course, i've meet some highspeed mofos too!) shitbags with poor medical skills. When you ask what they spend their days doing, invariably it's something to do with the motorpool.
I was shocked when I first heard that.
The Guard medics don't get a lot of real medical training either after they've done all their mandatory "Training" events for the year, but a lot of them work in medical fields as civilians and that helps bring the non medically employed people up in their standards too.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 9, 2016)

pardus said:


> According to the last time I read the regs, Company level deployments and above demand that you wear your deployed company's patch, regardless of who that company falls under during the deployment, and you are only authorized that ONE patch, per deployment.



That was the change in 2007. Prior to then only division, separate brigades, and few special battalions would warrant their own patch. Now your authorized only your lowest level, which is typically to the company level.


----------



## moobob (Sep 17, 2016)

What is old is new again. The army has gone through several times where active duty units had "fill-in" units from the Guard and Reserves as a cost saving measure.


----------



## AWP (Sep 20, 2016)

A Fox article on the changes along with other states.

A Shrinking Army Aims To Keep Citizen-soldiers Combat Ready



> The 48th Infantry Brigade of the Georgia National Guard is the first unit to make the change. A few hundred 48th Brigade troops attended a ceremony Friday officially tying them to the Fort Stewart-based 3rd Infantry Division. Now 3rd Infantry commanders will oversee training of the National Guard brigade's 4,200 troops.
> 
> The 3rd Infantry's commander, Maj. Gen. Jim Rainey, said the partnership will ensure the Guard brigade is prepared to deploy for war if needed.



3rd ID and the 48th...chocolate and peanut butter. I'm still laughing at the concept because I question if we learned from the 80's/90's "round up" brigades. Eh, time will tell and good luck to all involved. Considering the 48th deployed a few times in the GWOT, I find the "ready for war" aspect kind of funny.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 20, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> A Fox article on the changes along with other states.
> 
> A Shrinking Army Aims To Keep Citizen-soldiers Combat Ready
> 
> ...


Guard units no longer train for war, Powerpoint briefings take up drill weekends and most AT are a joke because we lack funding.


----------



## The Accountant (Sep 28, 2016)

Learned today that since they've been attached to the 173rd there is a lot more opportunity for guys to jump aside from drill weekends.

I've sworn in today to RING for the 143rd, leave in February.


----------



## pardus (Sep 29, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Guard units no longer train for war, Powerpoint briefings take up drill weekends and most AT are a joke because we lack funding.



Drill is mostly a waste of time. They'd be better off having a mandatory 6 mth pre-mob, and training the shit out of them then.
Enlist, go to basic/AIT, go to courses and sit at home being a civi, like the IRR. Then be called up when needed every 5 years. 6 mths to get fit and be trained _properly!_, go to war, then spend the next 5 years getting fat again and going to the odd course or two.
And/or expand the AGR side of the house. Fulltime Guard/Reserve serving in their communities.

I don't know, just spit balling.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 26, 2018)

Looks like these Paratroopers are getting a lot of training.

Romainia










Poland (joint training with IDF)





Germany


----------



## pardus (Jun 26, 2018)

In a bizarre twist, I've just learned that active duty Soldiers that are assigned to  Ft Polk are wearing the TX 36th patch now...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 27, 2018)

pardus said:


> In a bizarre twist, I've just learned that active duty Soldiers that are assigned to  Ft Polk are wearing the TX 36th patch now...



Nothing to be ashamed of, if you know the history... but all the same weird as hell.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 27, 2018)

Just saw the same thing with WAANG, they were wearing 2ID patches.


----------



## The Accountant (Jul 25, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Looks like these Paratroopers are getting a lot of training.
> 
> Romainia
> 
> ...



The Folgore and IDF were some great guys.. great to get Israeli wings as well.


----------

